# Erectile Dysfunction



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

wooohoo let's discuss a man's kryptonite!

I take 10mg of generic Cialis before playtime and find it to be a great help. I am in pretty good shape, high libido and great bloodwork. Most of my ED is caused by insomnia and hard partying at times along with a lot of sex. 

I've tried Viagra and the backache/leg cramps were horrible. 

Are there any questions anyone would like to ask here or via PM?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

http://www.thehealthsite.com/sexual-health/10-expert-tips-to-use-viagra-or-sildenafil-effectively-k0215/



> *10 tips to use sildenafil (aka Viagra) effectively
> 
> A set of instructions should be given to patients on sildenafil:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

PigglyWiggly said:


> wooohoo let's discuss a man's kryptonite!
> 
> I take 10mg of generic Cialis before playtime and find it to be a great help. I am in pretty good shape, high libido and great bloodwork. Most of my ED is caused by insomnia and hard partying at times along with a lot of sex.
> 
> ...


How old are you?



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Suspicious1 said:


> How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


49.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

PigglyWiggly said:


> 49.


What a coincidence, I'm 49 myself!

Feel like I'm in my 20s thou, my poor 8 years younger wife can't keep up with me.

Wish they had something equivalent to Viagra for women.

S1

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Suspicious1 said:


> What a coincidence, I'm 49 myself!
> 
> Feel like I'm in my 20s thou, my poor 8 years younger wife can't keep up with me.
> 
> ...


hmmm....there are things like viagra for women but they arent legal in all countries   Some of these things might require cialis/viagra for you if you partake


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a genuine question and not meant to be provocative.

If a man struggles with this problem, and even though he may or may not have an erection, if that didn't bother me, and I wanted to perform oral sex on a flaccid penis for no other reason than it makes me feel close and sensual, would that be offensive to a man? 

Would he be too self-conscious? Would it enforce feelings of inadequacy?


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

minimalME said:


> This is a genuine question and not meant to be provocative.
> 
> If a man struggles with this problem, and even though he may or may not have an erection, if that didn't bother me, and I wanted to perform oral sex on a flaccid penis for no other reason than it makes me feel close and sensual, would that be offensive to a man?
> 
> Would he be too self-conscious? Would it enforce feelings of inadequacy?


I think it would be up to the man and how comfortable he feels with his ED and you. For me, I wouldn't mind at all as it still feels good. I would also really appreciate that you still wanted to share intimacy and pleasure. If you can convince him that your goal is pleasure and not to reach an erection, he may become fully erect as the pressure to "rise" has been taken off the table. If he is like me, don't go lightly when not erect. I am not nearly as sensitive in that state and I can handle a LOT of tugging, squeezing, pulling, etc. 

Is his ED psychological or physical? I can give a little advice on the former.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

PigglyWiggly said:


> Is his ED psychological or physical? I can give a little advice on the former.


I'm not seeing anyone, so my questions are more based on my preferences to feel close in this situation. 

Hypothetically.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

minimalME said:


> If a man struggles with this problem, and even though he may or may not have an erection, if that didn't bother me, and I wanted to perform oral sex on a flaccid penis for no other reason than it makes me feel close and sensual, would that be offensive to a man?
> 
> Would he be too self-conscious? Would it enforce feelings of inadequacy?


It isn't offensive, but the feelings of inadequacy are awful.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

TJW said:


> It isn't offensive, but the feelings of inadequacy are awful.


I understand. 

My question was more, if I initiated, would it make him feel worse? Or would he feel more accepted and loved that it didn't matter and that I would still want to be close and intimate regardless?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

minimalME said:


> This is a genuine question and not meant to be provocative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all. It was actually something I wanted my wife to do (to start off while it’s flaccid). She never wants to go near it, whenever it’s not bursting. The problem was keeping it flaccid for too long so I guess my answer doesn’t apply.
But you obviously couldn’t make a guy cum like that I don’t think. I think stroking or kissing it or whatever shouldn’t be offensive in any state if the guy knows you are not trying to make him hard and just doing it for yourself (you probably have to mention it).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

inmyprime said:


> Not at all. It was actually something I wanted my wife to do (to start off while it’s flaccid). She never wants to go near it, whenever it’s not bursting. The problem was keeping it flaccid for too long so I guess my answer doesn’t apply.
> But you obviously couldn’t make a guy cum like that I don’t think. I think stroking or kissing it or whatever shouldn’t be offensive in any state if the guy knows you are not trying to make him hard and just doing it for yourself (you probably have to mention it).


Well, it's not about an orgasm at all. Or an erection.

It's more that if I love someone, I need to express that. I love the male body to no end, and I'm just not willing to be sexless again - as my marriage was. 

Not to be crude, but I'm capable of focusing on a penis for an obsessively long period of time. Totally much more than a man would even want.

So, my question was more, would he feel loved and wanted, or does the inability to become erect overshadow anything and everything else?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

minimalME said:


> Well, it's not about an orgasm at all. Or an erection.
> 
> It's more that if I love someone, I need to express that. I love the male body to no end, and I'm just not willing to be sexless again - as my marriage was.
> 
> ...




Yes I understand. It wouldn’t for me. I think if you explained it as you did, it wouldn’t for most men (as a guess).
I do know that when wife is not in the mood and I want to play with her parts, it annoys her more than anything. So maybe it’s similar with some men.
I also read here that some women get annoyed when their husbands can’t get it up so perhaps the preconception comes from that? (In part)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

inmyprime said:


> I also read here that some women get annoyed when their husbands can’t get it up so perhaps the preconception comes from that? (In part)


Yes, I get that it's situational and depends on the man. I can see how one wouldn't want to feel like an object being treated like a toy.

But to make any unkind remark about a man's responses is cruel. I'd never, ever do that. But I would want to play, and being cut off would make me extremely unhappy.


----------



## Mommame2 (Oct 8, 2017)

Suspicious1 said:


> What a coincidence, I'm 49 myself!
> 
> Feel like I'm in my 20s thou, my poor 8 years younger wife can't keep up with me.
> 
> ...




There's one in the works. Potential release date in early 2019. I own a whole lotta stock in the company, and am hoping it does as well as Viagra. 

$$$ come to momma!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

If possible can you pm me the name of the company?

Thanks


Mommame2 said:


> There's one in the works. Potential release date in early 2019. I own a whole lotta stock in the company, and am hoping it does as well as Viagra.
> 
> $$$ come to momma!
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

PigglyWiggly said:


> hmmm....there are things like viagra for women but they arent legal in all countries  Some of these things might require cialis/viagra for you if you partake


Just so I can understand even though I open this clam.

The female Viagra will help with desire, or stimulating the clitoris hens creating the desire to have sex? 

The reason I ask is, I can see mostly men buying this and lots of women refusing to take it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mommame2 (Oct 8, 2017)

Suspicious1 said:


> Just so I can understand even though I open this clam.
> 
> The female Viagra will help with desire, or stimulating the clitoris *hens *creating the desire to have sex?
> 
> ...




Funny, hens have entered a thread about dysfunctional cocks. 

My eggs are just fine, sunny side up, **** or not. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> Well, it's not about an orgasm at all. Or an erection.
> 
> It's more that if I love someone, I need to express that. I love the male body to no end, and I'm just not willing to be sexless again - as my marriage was.
> 
> ...


What is that noise?

I hear machine gunning cliks and claks.
I see a posters PM box being buried, inundated with "Hello Dears".

That is you, Dear. 
Be prepared...


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Mommame2 said:


> Funny, hens have entered a thread about dysfunctional cocks.
> 
> My eggs are just fine, sunny side up, **** or not.
> 
> ...


Lol typo , .meant "hence"  not 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> What is that noise?
> 
> I hear machine gunning cliks and claks.
> I see a posters PM box being buried, inundated with "Hello Dears".
> ...


Made me laugh! 

I've been perfecting my boundaries over the last decade - I think I'm good.

If people visit, I'll direct them towards my posts regarding monogamy.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

minimalME said:


> I understand.
> 
> My question was more, if I initiated, would it make him feel worse? Or would he feel more accepted and loved that it didn't matter and that I would still want to be close and intimate regardless?


I think it would depend on how long the guy has been having problems. Early on I think it would make him feel worse. Also, the newer your relationship is the more likely he’ll feel bad about. 

My ED is a side effect from a med, so I don’t feel inadequate, it’s just what it is. Nowadays we’ll sometimes go to the bedroom and I deliberately won’t take a “fun pill”. I still feel loved and work to “express” my love without intercourse. But years ago when I first started have issues I talked about setting her free.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> Well, it's not about an orgasm at all. Or an erection.
> 
> It's more that if I love someone, I need to express that. I love the male body to no end, and I'm just not willing to be sexless again - as my marriage was.
> 
> ...




So I’m just going to play devils advocate here because something triggered me with your response.... 
everyone feels like their loved through different things. If I want to express my love to someone else I have to do what the other person needs in order to feel loved, not what I need/like. Does that make sense? So if being near a penis makes you happy and you would be unhappy if he refuses to let you be near his flaccid penis than that has to do with you and what makes you feel a certain way NOT him. 

It reminds me of when men wear lingerie and how completely different It is. Women wear it to turn their man on, to make them feel a certain way, but they wear it FOR their man. If a man doesn’t like their women to wear it she won’t. But when a man wears lingerie he does it for HIMSELF. Bc he likes the way it makes HIM feel. It’s about him not her. It seems like this penis thing is about you not him.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> So I’m just going to play devils advocate here because something triggered me with your response....
> everyone feels like their loved through different things. If I want to express my love to someone else I have to do what the other person needs in order to feel loved, not what I need/like. Does that make sense? So if being near a penis makes you happy and you would be unhappy if he refuses to let you be near his flaccid penis than that has to do with you and what makes you feel a certain way NOT him.
> 
> It reminds me of when men wear lingerie and how completely different It is. Women wear it to turn their man on, to make them feel a certain way, but they wear it FOR their man. If a man doesn’t like their women to wear it she won’t. But when a man wears lingerie he does it for HIMSELF. Bc he likes the way it makes HIM feel. It’s about him not her._ It seems like this penis thing is about you not him._


Well, it can legitimately be about both people. Sex in marriage_ is not_ one sided. It should be about balance and cooperation - not one person dictating terms.

Of course it concerns me and how I want to express myself. But if you read all my posts throughout this thread, I was consistenly asking the men how it would make _them feel_.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> Well, it can legitimately be about both people. Sex in marriage_ is not_ one sided. It should be about balance and cooperation - not one person dictating terms.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it concerns me and how I want to express myself. But if you read all my posts throughout this thread, I was consistenly asking the men how it would make _them feel_.




Yea which is another problem... is doesn’t matter what they feel, it matters what your partner feels. You asking is getting validation to make yourself feel a certain way.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> Yea which is another problem... is doesn’t matter what they feel, it matters what your partner feels. You asking is getting validation to make yourself feel a certain way.


OMG. 

I have no partner. If I did, I'd discuss it with him and not a public forum. As I said, my questions were hypothetical.

Done.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Mommame2 said:


> There's one in the works. Potential release date in early 2019. I own a whole lotta stock in the company, and am hoping it does as well as Viagra.
> 
> $$$ come to momma!
> 
> ...


*Glad to hear that female viagra is in the works, but on the downside, as soon as it is available, I would have to predict that female infidelity will undoubtedly, be going through the roof!

And for what it's worth, IMHO, Cialis is so much better than Viagra!*


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Haha, with so many cat fights going on, there won’t be that many flaccid penises left 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

If you have a personality and lifestyle that can experiment with recreational substances, try it. I have had my eyes opened to another world and boundaries pushed beyond what I thought I was capable of. Once these boundaries have been crossed and doors opened with recreational substances, I have found it much easier to open these same doors in normal everyday life. It's not for everyone but I needed these "tools" to explore parts of my mind that have been untouched.

I don't want to violate any rules here so if anyone has any interest in my own research and results of "recreational tools", PM me. 

Your brain has some WONDERFUL chemicals ready for release, you just have to find the triggers.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

minimalME said:


> OMG.
> 
> I have no partner. If I did, I'd discuss it with him and not a public forum. As I said, my questions were hypothetical.
> 
> Done.


I'd like to add that what you are wanting to do is WONDERFUL in my eyes. To enjoy it, I would only need to be convinced that the state of my erection or lack of is of no concern to you. if you aren't orgasm/erection goal oriented, I would enjoy what you are wanting to do a lot. You can have an orgasm while soft....or at least I have. It felt pretty much exactly the same minus the firmness of my penis. It's nice to know that my penis isn't irrelevant if it isn't hard and ready to give you pleasure.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

PigglyWiggly said:


> I'd like to add that what you are wanting to do is WONDERFUL in my eyes. To enjoy it, I would only need to be convinced that the state of my erection or lack of is of no concern to you. if you aren't orgasm/erection goal oriented, I would enjoy what you are wanting to do a lot. You can have an orgasm while soft....or at least I have. It felt pretty much exactly the same minus the firmness of my penis. It's nice to know that my penis isn't irrelevant if it isn't hard and ready to give you pleasure.


Well, I'm not a saint - I love an erect penis.

But as someone who's had difficulty having an orgasm in the presence of another, and being seen as somehow less than or inadequate because of it, I empathize.

Intimacy is the thing, and I can totally forgo orgasms in the pursuit of enjoying one another. There's sooo much more to appreciate.

And it's not just bodily satisfaction. When you can open up to that extent with someone and be that real and feel that safe, it's bonding. That's what I care about.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

minimalME said:


> Well, I'm not a saint - I love an erect penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Men should take note of it and write many times over:
Orgasm is not the final goal...
Orgasm is not the final goal...
Orgasm is not the final goal...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

minimalME said:


> Well, I'm not a saint - I love an erect penis.
> 
> But as someone who's had difficulty having an orgasm in the presence of another, and being seen as somehow less than or inadequate because of it, I empathize.
> 
> ...


Wow, yeah that's me and I totally get it. The orgasm is the bonus, the ride is the real treat. My wife used to not have orgasms with others. It took me awhile to understand how to change that and I am so glad I did. Now she is like an orgasm machine. I am not a "stud" or some great lover, I just provided the environment she needed to feel comfortable in her own sexuality. 

Have you ever tried MDMA aka "Molly"? WHat it does with your serotonin is mind blowing. You feel LOVE, compassion, empathy and openness in unimaginable amounts. MDMA affects my ability to orgasm and get an erection at times so I learned in one night how different sex could be when it wasn't orgasm goal oriented. My wife and I love the intimacy. We love the new relationship energy type feeling and that hunger to romance, hold, kiss and softly touch the other. I highly recommend it. Give me a couple who are having communication problems but want to have sex with each other again. One night of MDMA and they will be sexing with passion like when they met.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

inmyprime said:


> Men should take note of it and write many times over:
> Orgasm is not the final goal...
> Orgasm is not the final goal...
> Orgasm is not the final goal...


Orgasms are amazing, and the sound of a man having an orgasm - OMG!!! It's the best ever.

But for either a man or woman to hide in shame and neuter themselves because there's no orgasm? That's heartbreaking.

And for those who'd ever point it out and hurt someone with words or actions is wicked. Very cruel and selfish - nothing to do with love.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

PigglyWiggly said:


> Have you ever tried MDMA aka "Molly"? WHat it does with your serotonin is mind blowing. You feel LOVE, compassion, empathy and openness in unimaginable amounts. MDMA affects my ability to orgasm and get an erection at times so I learned in one night how different sex could be when it wasn't orgasm goal oriented. My wife and I love the intimacy. We love the new relationship energy type feeling and that hunger to romance, hold, kiss and softly touch the other. I highly recommend it. Give me a couple who are having communication problems but want to have sex with each other again. One night of MDMA and they will be sexing with passion like when they met.


About a week ago, I had a marijuana milkshake in Amsterdam. Does that count? 

No - besides alcohol, I don't even think of other drugs as an option. But I do like alcohol with sex.

Years ago, I watched _DMT: The Spirit Molecule_, and I was very curious about the effects. 

Maybe one day, I'll try your suggestion.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

minimalME said:


> About a week ago, I had a marijuana milkshake in Amsterdam. Does that count?
> 
> No - besides alcohol, I don't even think of other drugs as an option. But I do like alcohol with sex.
> 
> ...


Be careful. I met a young man who was suggesting use of this substance and promoting it. He honestly struck me as incredibly empty, like essential parts of him had been erased.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

About ED. Do what you gotta do guys. There is not much that is more disheartening or emasculating than not rising to the occasion.

I had psychological ED a couple years ago and it scared the hell out of me.

I discovered it was just with my wife and worked to overcome it.

If you can, stay healthy. I work out, eat well and take my vitamins and minerals.

I'm 47 and it is still working so I'll keep it up! 

Taking a good dose of zinc before bedtime isn't bad either.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Be careful. I met a young man who was suggesting use of this substance and promoting it. He honestly struck me as incredibly empty, like essential parts of him had been erased.


That's no good. Thank you!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

minimalME said:


> But as someone who's had difficulty having an orgasm in the presence of another, and being seen as somehow less than or inadequate because of it, I empathize.


For 20 years my wife was super-orgasm-iphic, most of the time PiV ended in simultaneous orgasms. Post menopause she has great difficulty in orgasming. Inadequate, yup, that’s how I felt, way more problematic than ED to me. 



minimalME said:


> Intimacy is the thing, and I can totally forgo orgasms in the pursuit of enjoying one another. There's sooo much more to appreciate.


See above, unintentionally we wind up doing 68 (you do me now, I’ll do you later) fairly often. Each time leaves both of us grinning. 

At other times when we want/need intimacy but may not be up for full blown sex we’ll have “naked time”. Basically foreplay with no expectations of sex per se but we’ll see where it goes. If sex doesn’t happen I’ll likely finish myself off on her boobs, that provides pretty much the same intimacy (as an occasional thing).


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> For 20 years my wife was super-orgasm-iphic, most of the time PiV ended in simultaneous orgasms. Post menopause she has great difficulty in orgasming. Inadequate, yup, that’s how I felt, way more problematic than ED to me.
> 
> 
> See above, unintentionally we wind up doing 68 (you do me now, I’ll do you later) fairly often. Each time leaves both of us grinning.
> ...


How wonderful that the two of you are able to talk about it all, and work it out!

Naked time sounds sexy, so I'll write that down on the 'maybe someday' list.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

minimalME said:


> So, my question was more, would he feel loved and wanted, *or does the inability to become erect overshadow anything and everything else?*


Thought I would chime on on this one... for my husband.. he DID focus on NOT being able to fully get it up.. to the point I caused him "Performance Pressure" ...and we had to work through that... this was when my sex drive sky rocketed ...I was wanting it 3 times a day (and I DID want the O - he well knew this!)....

This was pushing his limits, this was all my fault... until that time (almost 10 yrs ago now)... it never dawned on me that this could even happen.. I guess I didn't know much about the penis!... before this time, seemed he was rock hard every time I touched him, it never failed. Something I took for granted.. I remember feeling "God I would give anything for him to be in his 20's again!"... 

At 1st, I struggled to not take this personally.... was he loosing his sex drive / desire for me?...was I losing my touch, my charms to seduce him??....I had to lay these thoughts down ...combine that with being so ANTSY for it ... it was a mix of emotions for me... *he could FEEL that, the pressure was always on*







... Through it all.. He never pushed me away ...God love him for that... his attitude was always.. "If I can get it up, I want to use it!"... 

I read about "Sensate focus" exercises ... gave those a try... it worked ! But for the quicker fix... always good to have some blue pills handy... I have found cutting a 50mg in 4's - this is all he needs.. Some of it may even be a placebo effect.. I am not sure... he doesn't always need it ...

Scouring the internet for understanding these pills, learning a man has to have some measure of DESIRE for them to even work...this has eased my mind many times over, to where I no longer question or take it personally... (which he's happy about).... a win win for us both...


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Thought I would chime on on this one... for my husband.. he DID focus on NOT being able to fully get it up.. to the point I caused him "Performance Pressure" ...and we had to work through that... this was when my sex drive sky rocketed ...I was wanting it 3 times a day (and I DID want the O - he well knew this!)....


Thank you SO much for posting, SA! I miss hearing from you.   

At my age, I know that if I were to become attached again, it's likely this dynamic (ED) would play some part. So, it'd be very important to me for my husband to know that he's loved, accepted and understood - just as he is.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Scouring the internet for understanding these pills, learning a man has to have some measure of DESIRE for them to even work...this has eased my mind many times over, to where I no longer question or take it personally... (which he's happy about).... a win win for us both...


I tried Viagra once. My wife hated it. After about 10 minutes, without her doing anything yet I got monster hardon. She likes to feel that it's her and not just the pill, which is true. Levitra seems to work more "naturally" for me.

Any "as needed" pill will require quite a bit of communication, trust and reassurance. I liken it to bringing a third party to bed.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

The UK now has a legal generic for Cialis..tadalafil. 

In the US, if you have a "cool" doctor, he can write you a prescription for Revatio.....much cheaper and is basically a generic for Viagra. 

There is a way to get the UK generic for Cialis if you live in the US.....24 pills (20mg) shipped cost 107 USD and take about 14 days door to door.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

CharlieParker said:


> I tried Viagra once. My wife hated it. After about 10 minutes, without her doing anything yet I got monster hardon. She likes to feel that it's her and not just the pill, which is true. Levitra seems to work more "naturally" for me.
> 
> Any "as needed" pill will require quite a bit of communication, trust and reassurance. I liken it to bringing a third party to bed.


To be truthfully honest and not to my credit.. I would be wholly frustrated if he didn't get hard ....I don't have a lot of patience in this area....When I want it, I can get a little aggressive...

So anything that works.. WORKS FOR ME... Heck... I was happy for our Strip Club experience back then, must have went about 9 times...Hey, if that could turn him on and I reap the benefits [email protected]# I remember telling him that 1st night.. "If this is what that place does to you.. I want to go back every week!!".... the "excitement novelty" wore off after the 3rd time, but still.. it was a lot of FUN... 

I think this is 1 area I've always had confidence, that he finds me attractive, even if he is slowing down (It's a testosterone thing).. sure I needed some assurance once in a while too....his never turning me down, then this one morning when I said I didn't think I would get mine...he showed "great emotion" that I might be slowing down (when I was still wearing him out the majority of the time)... that spoke volumes to me, that he DIDN'T want it to end.. even with the added pressure to perform... 

I guess I didn't push hard enough to turn him away, but I do owe these slithers of the blue pill for saving us on a # of occasions...


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

3 times a day? How do you find the time???

I'll have what she's having...


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

minimalME said:


> Well, it's not about an orgasm at all. Or an erection.
> 
> It's more that if I love someone, I need to express that. I love the male body to no end, and I'm just not willing to be sexless again - as my marriage was.
> 
> ...


In my younger days I had a girlfriend who loved just playing with my penis and would do so pretty much whenever we were alone together (or so it seemed). She didn't mind if I carried on watching TV or reading whilst she stroked, rubbed or sucked me. For some of the time I would be quite flaccid but I liked it. I did not need to finish by cumming either, although that usually happened then she would carry on. Being blown after cumming was amazing though. She should have been a keeper but I didn't see that.


----------



## Davidmidwest (Nov 22, 2016)

minimalME said:


> This is a genuine question and not meant to be provocative.
> 
> If a man struggles with this problem, and even though he may or may not have an erection, if that didn't bother me, and I wanted to perform oral sex on a flaccid penis for no other reason than it makes me feel close and sensual, would that be offensive to a man?
> 
> Would he be too self-conscious? Would it enforce feelings of inadequacy?


No, Finding a woman understanding is amazing. The ED thing has a lot of things to fix it. There are a lot of things you can do for you both feel what you want. It would be frustrating to perform, but an understanding woman is cool. I have Diabetes II. I had depression for a year. career tanked. my feet are numb due to neropathy. I found that during the time I was depressed, diabetes, and life issues can sap any man or womans mojo/labido.
I am better now but the diabetes is a struggle to keep sugars lower about 120. I exercise too. I found with 1/2 the stress gone I can pitch a tent, It's not as straight as it was 6 years ago. I haven't tried viagra regularly enought to try it out. I am divorced and not in a relatioship. I did notice a few dates I had of match. a lot of holding,touching and feeling, kissing help to stimulate the passion. It's a slow burn. I think if things are stress free, seducement of each other is good. If you really like this person go to the doctor with him, hell at least get his confidence back. I am 54 too young for diabeties II and it's effects for ED of 33%. 

I am real afraid of not performing, talking about it, or busting out crying if I am ridiculed. I know I don't want to go my whole life without love, sex, intimacy, being touched and giving that to my woman too. I hope I meet the right woman.

ED is scarry....


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

May I suggest Horny Goat Weed, which can be found at a natural supplement store. I am not sure it would really fix a serious case of ED, but it seemed to help me or at least maybe it makes me think it works. Never the less, I can't say I have had one issue since taking it. Actually the general complaint is I am too big...lol

I don't think I was suffering from ED really, just more stage freight I think, but it seems to get things revved up pretty nice. I was not into the blue pill. Heard too many stories of discomfort and was not about to start relying on a pill. 

As well, I don't know of a single case where a woman performed oral that I did not instantly stand at attention, even before the supplement, so all I can say is try it and see if it works for you. I think there are some indications of stomach pain but I don't recall any major side effects at all.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

minimalME said:


> Well, it's not about an orgasm at all. Or an erection.
> 
> It's more that if I love someone, I need to express that. I love the male body to no end, and I'm just not willing to be sexless again - as my marriage was.
> 
> ...


Your husbands a lucky man....


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

minimalME said:


> About a week ago, I had a marijuana milkshake in Amsterdam. Does that count?
> 
> No - besides alcohol, I don't even think of other drugs as an option. But I do like alcohol with sex.
> 
> ...


In my college days there were many things available and I almost regret to say GFs and I tried them all. Almost regret....😎 but not really...


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Your husbands a lucky man....


I'm divorced, but maybe someday I'll have someone special who doesn't mind all the attention.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

minimalME said:


> I'm divorced, but maybe someday I'll have someone special who doesn't mind all the attention.


Where are ya from? i like attention!! lol

But really, someone will be lucky!!! I know I have found it hard to bring up "must love oral" on a first date. I honestly don't think I could move forward with someone that would not do that. maybe that is selfish..


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

bobsmith said:


> I have found it hard to bring up "must love oral" on a first date.


On a first date???


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

minimalME said:


> On a first date???


I really hope you know I was kidding! Sarcasm overflows the pot over here.


2nd thought, I should probably just put that in my OLD profile so we can get that out of the way quickly.


----------



## sinless (Mar 20, 2020)

I see that here many argue about Viagra and Cialis and so I decided to intervene. They are very different, firstly with the main substance and secondly with efficiency. Viagra is much more effective, but it has many side effects. Erectile dysfunction is one of the most popular diseases in men, but nevertheless it is treated. The fact is that I myself suffered from erectile dysfunction for more than a year and could not find a cure


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Thread closed - Inactive


----------

